# What are good websites for looking for long term rentals?



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

My Husband and I are moving to Spain shortly. He is starting a good job near Malaga and I am starting to look at places to live around Malaga. We have been to that area of spain on numerous occasions and know the area and where we like, but, there are hundreds of websites offering long term rentals and its hard to tell which are popular, which are legit, so, can anyone help point me to some companies websites who are good for long term rentals in villas and townhouses?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

emjeast said:


> My Husband and I are moving to Spain shortly. He is starting a good job near Malaga and I am starting to look at places to live around Malaga. We have been to that area of spain on numerous occasions and know the area and where we like, but, there are hundreds of websites offering long term rentals and its hard to tell which are popular, which are legit, so, can anyone help point me to some companies websites who are good for long term rentals in villas and townhouses?
> Thanks in advance!


this might be a good place to start with

Spanish property for sale: Find 100,000 Spanish properties for sale


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

I found this to be pretty helpful. Its in Spanish but you hae an option for English.
idealista.com &#151 casas y pisos, alquiler y venta. anuncios gratis


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I would phone any agents you think cover the area you are interested in, and you'll get a better idea of what is available. The trouble with websites is that they are often out of date and the properies you are interested in, have already been rented long ago! 
I would also look at the local English language papers (Euro Weekly News and Sur in English). We found our rental this way and didn't use an agent. You are at an advantage if you know the area around here.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

My advice would be to go 'on holidays' for a week or so before you move. It is a buyers market at present and it is likely that you will pick up decent accommodation far cheaper through a private booking.

If you go through an agent you could get tied into a 'minimum stay' and if you dont like the area it will cost you bigtime to move.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

My friend has a fully furnished 2 bed townhouse that she wants to let out as she has moved back to the UK. It is about half an hour inland from Malaga. I think she wants about 200 euros a month for it. I can put you in touch with her if you are interested.


----------

